# NFL Sunday Ticket Deals



## Craig Rue (Jul 2, 2018)

Does Directv still discount or give freebies for Sunday Ticket if you call in? Looking for any feedback.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Sure they DO - Every Account holder -is treated Different (based on past Account's standing) only way to know is call 1-800-531-5000


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Craig Rue said:


> Does Directv still discount or give freebies for Sunday Ticket if you call in? Looking for any feedback.


Lot's of feedback on ST in this thread:

NFL ST 2019 ???


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

They ads state free ST for new subscribers


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

CTJon said:


> They ads state free ST for new subscribers


Yeah, suck us dry for decades and give the new subs a gift.

Rich


----------



## Rob37 (Jul 11, 2013)

I have paid full price for NFL Sunday Ticket for years. Never gotten any sort of discount. Next Year I am going to try to get it free. I have already paid for it this upcoming season. I feel like next year I should be one to get a break on it.


----------



## psunate77 (Aug 18, 2007)

Rob37 said:


> I have paid full price for NFL Sunday Ticket for years. Never gotten any sort of discount. Next Year I am going to try to get it free. I have already paid for it this upcoming season. I feel like next year I should be one to get a break on it.


I feel you dude. I been with DTV for 17 years. I cancelled ST 3 years ago. But with the loss of CBS I'm thinking of trying to get it free. If I can't I'll probably be leaving DTV. Honestly I loved DTV when I first got it, but it has sucked the last 2 years and my bill keeps going up.


----------



## BertMc (Aug 8, 2019)

psunate77 said:


> I feel you dude. I been with DTV for 17 years. I cancelled ST 3 years ago. But with the loss of CBS I'm thinking of trying to get it free. If I can't I'll probably be leaving DTV. Honestly I loved DTV when I first got it, but it has sucked the last 2 years and my bill keeps going up.


I like DirecTv but i dont like dealing with them. I've never had sunday ticket but i talked to Channel Choice and they are setting the whole thing up for me. I dont know if you have a Channel Choice where you are but they actually do all the negotiating for me. I was with Cox before and everytime my bill was about to go up they would shop around for me to find something in my budget.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

psunate77 said:


> I feel you dude. I been with DTV for 17 years. I cancelled ST 3 years ago. But with the loss of CBS I'm thinking of trying to get it free. If I can't I'll probably be leaving DTV. Honestly I loved DTV when I first got it, but it has sucked the last 2 years and my bill keeps going up.


Yeah, I feel the same way. Never thought I'd be willing to give up D*, never thought there would be anything better. Now it seems like it's an anachronism. Evolution.

Rich


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

If you look at forums for "all" the tv providers you find many of the same comments. There are many options today and some fit some and the same won't fit others. Yes expensive they are but some of that is due to sources (CBS or example) wanting more and more money. Yes, it is too bad. Of course you could go back to the old days with only an antenna, no dvr and only 4 or 5 stations.


----------



## Ms. J (Aug 13, 2018)

I have been with them since 2011 and haven't been able to get it for free since the 1st year's deal. I have had 1 year I think I got it (the Max) for $99 but think that was a deal they were giving because of all the calls & for those of us not successful enough to get it for free. One year I think it was $150 that I got it for, but for a lot of us it is a huge struggle. And with me, my husband calls & usually gets a bigger discount than I do. What they typically do is offer monthly credits for a year that will offset the cost. Like last year they would only give me $12.25 off ST but gave me $70 in monthly credits for a year. This year, so far, they have only taken off $3 in Whole Home credit. 

For me, the only reason I stay with Directv is for the ST. But I don't want to pay what they charge when I know they will give it to people for a lot less. And we pay a lot each month for equipment we will never own & over the years that adds up to thousands of dollars. If I can't get it for even $10 less a month I may not get it & if I have to go back to the days of listening to games or watching the helmets & football move across the computer then I will cancel Directv since at this point their prices aren't competitive, which means I am overpaying them for the same stuff I can get from a different company.


----------



## DolphinGirl (Jun 10, 2006)

I have now called three different times and even spoke to Loyalty and still are being being offered Nothing. As a 25 year subscriber you would think they might at least give me some discount of my regular programming in not ST.
Last year I got ST Max for free and $15/mpnth for 12 months. Not the best deal ever but I thought things were bad last year.

Any ideas?


----------



## Ms. J (Aug 13, 2018)

DolphinGirl said:


> I have now called three different times and even spoke to Loyalty and still are being being offered Nothing. As a 25 year subscriber you would think they might at least give me some discount of my regular programming in not ST.
> Last year I got ST Max for free and $15/mpnth for 12 months. Not the best deal ever but I thought things were bad last year.
> 
> Any ideas?


I know I don't know the secret but know that in the past they have given my husband better discounts than me. This year I have gotten almost $200 in bill credits as a one time only thing, which has never happened before. I have tried the whole "I am trying to lower my bill, don't want to lower my package anymore because what is the point of staying with Directv?" Last time I told them I could get everything bundled with Spectrum and pay $20-40 less and was given $40 but no recurring discount. The worst part is every year I do this crap for last 3 years and my husband hates calling, doesn't want to do it but he gets better offers. We fight, I get pissed, he digs in his heels...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Ms. J said:


> I know I don't know the secret but know that in the past they have given my husband better discounts than me. This year I have gotten almost $200 in bill credits as a one time only thing, which has never happened before. I have tried the whole "I am trying to lower my bill, don't want to lower my package anymore because what is the point of staying with Directv?" Last time I told them I could get everything bundled with Spectrum and pay $20-40 less and was given $40 but no recurring discount. The worst part is every year I do this crap for last 3 years and my husband hates calling, doesn't want to do it but he gets better offers. We fight, I get pissed, he digs in his heels...


Really can't blame your husband, I don't like the idea of calling these...people...either. Upsets me just thinking about it. But, I really should call and get some credits. Don't mind paying for the ST. Rather not, but I can live with it.

Rich


----------



## Ms. J (Aug 13, 2018)

Rich said:


> Really can't blame your husband, I don't like the idea of calling these...people...either. Upsets me just thinking about it. But, I really should call and get some credits. Don't mind paying for the ST. Rather not, but I can live with it.
> 
> Rich


LOL. Yeah, I hate calling too. But he shouldn't. He usually gets a really good deal with 1 call and doesn't really say much. Lol


----------



## MikeT98213 (Jul 1, 2008)

DolphinGirl said:


> I have now called three different times and even spoke to Loyalty and still are being being offered Nothing. As a 25 year subscriber you would think they might at least give me some discount of my regular programming in not ST.
> Last year I got ST Max for free and $15/mpnth for 12 months. Not the best deal ever but I thought things were bad last year.
> 
> Any ideas?


I'm a 21 year customer and had $50 monthly credits expiring this month. I made my annual call to see if they would at least extend the credits. Was told there were no promotions available to me so I told them to cancel. They sent me to customer loyalty where they simply confirmed they couldn't do anything for me. I told them to cancel me as of the end of my current billing cycle and it took about 30 seconds for them to process that.

In contrast, my son, who has been a previous customer recently moved. He called to see what they could do for him. They treated him as a new customer and gave him a base package for $45 per month for a year and free Sunday Ticket.

It's clear that this company no longer values long time customers but will literally give service away to new ones. It's hard to understand why they think these giveaways and free installs to new customers somehow offsets the benefits of retaining existing customers but I guess that's why they've lost well over a million subscribers so far this year.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Their present pace of losing customers is they lose a customer every 10 seconds. Doesn't seem to bother them in the least.

AT&T Is Losing a TV Customer Every 10 Seconds & Comcast Loses 1.7 Subscribers Every Minute


----------



## Ms. J (Aug 13, 2018)

MikeT98213 said:


> I'm a 21 year customer and had $50 monthly credits expiring this month. I made my annual call to see if they would at least extend the credits. Was told there were no promotions available to me so I told them to cancel. They sent me to customer loyalty where they simply confirmed they couldn't do anything for me. I told them to cancel me as of the end of my current billing cycle and it took about 30 seconds for them to process that.
> 
> In contrast, my son, who has been a previous customer recently moved. He called to see what they could do for him. They treated him as a new customer and gave him a base package for $45 per month for a year and free Sunday Ticket.
> 
> ...


Wow. Did you tell them that? Their policy is stupid. Last year I had to drop my package to get discounts. They gave me $75 a month on top of that for a year. So for 6 months I paid $40 a month and the other because of ST I paid $80 a month. I was paying around $120-130 for Premier. All I wanted was another $100-170 off ST. Not a smart move on the company's part. Even now I want ST free and they have given almost $200 off so far. Stupid.

And these same customers they care about are the same ones who will be us in a couple of years. Did I already mention stupid?


----------



## Ms. J (Aug 13, 2018)

So I just got off the phone after trying Chat and getting nowhere. Well they did offer me 1 month of Showtime, 6 months of the Movie Pack, and I think the Sports package. I said no thanks. They had me call 888-666-0027 & said that was Loyalty. I got a $35 credit off my bill. He said that with the discount rolling off this month the system hasn't generated a new deal yet, but he did say that people who call in a lot get flagged. He said some people get offers & still aren't happy so they call back everyday and lose their loyalty points. I thought that was interesting. Anyway, he said to call back around start of season and add it back, hopefully there will be offers. So with the $35 they have basically paid for the ST for me. My next goal will be the $12.25 discount. I will be satisfied with that, not happy. I will see if hubby can do better.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Ms. J said:


> So I just got off the phone after trying Chat and getting nowhere. Well they did offer me 1 month of Showtime, 6 months of the Movie Pack, and I think the Sports package. I said no thanks. They had me call 800-666-0027 & said that was Loyalty. I got a $35 credit off my bill. He said that with the discount rolling off this month the system hasn't generated a new deal yet, but he did say that people who call in a lot get flagged. He said some people get offers & still aren't happy so they call back everyday and lose their loyalty points. I thought that was interesting. Anyway, he said to call back around start of season and add it back, hopefully there will be offers. So with the $35 they have basically paid for the ST for me. My next goal will be the $12.25 discount. I will be satisfied with that, not happy. I will see if hubby can do better.


That number, 800-666-0027, led me to a telemarketing scam. Been there before.

Rich


----------



## Ms. J (Aug 13, 2018)

Rich said:


> That number, 800-666-0027, led me to a telemarketing scam. Been there before.
> 
> Rich


I apologize! I was writing this while chatting & calling. It is 888-666-0027. Sorry about that.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Ms. J said:


> I apologize! I was writing this while chatting & calling. It is 888-666-0027. Sorry about that.


I did make the call yesterday and had my monthly dropped from $129 to ~ $80 and added the ST. Only took 45 minutes...my god, these people don't know how to use their computer system.

Rich


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Rich said:


> my god, these people don't know how to use their computer system.


Nor do they know how to manage a website. I can no longer get into my Protection Plan account.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> Nor do they know how to manage a website. I can no longer get into my Protection Plan account.


I haven't been able to do anything with the PP online for a long time. I gave up on the upper tier yesterday and dropped it down to the lowest tier.

Rich


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Rich said:


> I did make the call yesterday and had my monthly dropped from $129 to ~ $80 and *added the ST*. Only took 45 minutes...my god, these people don't know how to use their computer system.
> 
> Rich


Did they give you any deal on NFLST?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Did they give you any deal on NFLST?


Nope, gave me a 20 buck a month credit and had nothing to say about the ST. That credit will cover most of the ST. The CSR I had did nothing but complain about the computer system. Simply couldn't get it to work properly.

Rich


----------



## Ms. J (Aug 13, 2018)

Rich said:


> I did make the call yesterday and had my monthly dropped from $129 to ~ $80 and added the ST. Only took 45 minutes...my god, these people don't know how to use their computer system.
> 
> Rich


So they didn't offer you anything? I have the Choice plan & my bill is $110. Adding the ST, making it $140 is a tough pill to swallow. Then again they are one-time crediting me to death so they have paid for it. I don't think I will have to pay a bill for 3 months, including this one.


----------



## Grover4772 (Aug 20, 2019)

Rich said:


> I did make the call yesterday and had my monthly dropped from $129 to ~ $80 and added the ST. Only took 45 minutes...my god, these people don't know how to use their computer system.
> 
> Rich


Did they give you ST for free?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Ms. J said:


> So they didn't offer you anything? I have the Choice plan & my bill is $110. Adding the ST, making it $140 is a tough pill to swallow. Then again they are one-time crediting me to death so they have paid for it. I don't think I will have to pay a bill for 3 months, including this one.


The CSR I had didn't know how to use the system for what I wanted. After about 45 minutes I gave up and just told her to put the cost of the ST on the next bill and left the conversation. She was still babbling about her computer system and apologizing when I hung up. She should have had better training. Said that about the old D* CSRs for years but these ATT CSRs are even more poorly trained. I actually felt sorry for her.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Grover4772 said:


> Did they give you ST for free?


Nope, full price. Did get a 20 buck a month credit that will eventually take care of most of the cost of the ST.

Rich


----------



## dlt4 (Oct 4, 2006)

I did a chat today to see about getting a renewal of $50 in discounts I’ve had the past year. The best they would offer was $15, but they also included ST for free. I hesitated because what I really prefer is a lower bill, but finally decided to take it.


----------



## Ms. J (Aug 13, 2018)

Rich said:


> The CSR I had didn't know how to use the system for what I wanted. After about 45 minutes I gave up and just told her to put the cost of the ST on the next bill and left the conversation. She was still babbling about her computer system and apologizing when I hung up. She should have had better training. Said that about the old D* CSRs for years but these ATT CSRs are even more poorly trained. I actually felt sorry for her.
> 
> Rich


That is how I felt about the NFL Save department. I think they decided to put all the new reps in that department.


----------



## Ms. J (Aug 13, 2018)

dlt4 said:


> I did a chat today to see about getting a renewal of $50 in discounts I've had the past year. The best they would offer was $15, but they also included ST for free. I hesitated because what I really prefer is a lower bill, but finally decided to take it.


Nice. I would take that for sure. But I can understand wanting to lower your bill. When I tried that last year they kept suggesting I lower my package to lower my bill. I realized we don't watch as much tv and finally did so.


----------



## dlt4 (Oct 4, 2006)

I have Choice and looked at lowering my package, just wouldn’t work. I also told them up front I wasn’t interested in free HBO or other movie deals. I guess I did all right considering how things have changed since AT&T took over.


----------



## AngryManMLS (Jan 30, 2014)

I must be lucky here but.... I just got off the phone. $60 off for one year plus NFL Sunday Ticket for free.


----------



## whorne (Dec 3, 2011)

AngryManMLS said:


> I must be lucky here but.... I just got off the phone. $60 off for one year plus NFL Sunday Ticket for free.


Congrats!


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

AngryManMLS said:


> I must be lucky here but.... I just got off the phone. $60 off for one year plus NFL Sunday Ticket for free.


How long have you been a customer. We're / are you in contract? What's your bill now?


----------



## AngryManMLS (Jan 30, 2014)

itzme said:


> How long have you been a customer. We're / are you in contract? What's your bill now?


Customer since 2012. Had a one year extension added to my contract which really just took my January 2020 contract now to August 2020. Bill is roughly $150 now with Ultimate package with HBO and Sports Pack. Genie HS17 and four clients. I also do have a few discounts on HBO and the Sports Pack - $10 off on Sports and $8 off on HBO.


----------



## psunate77 (Aug 18, 2007)

DolphinGirl said:


> I have now called three different times and even spoke to Loyalty and still are being being offered Nothing. As a 25 year subscriber you would think they might at least give me some discount of my regular programming in not ST.
> Last year I got ST Max for free and $15/mpnth for 12 months. Not the best deal ever but I thought things were bad last year.
> 
> Any ideas?


I am understanding that if you got prior delas they aren't going to offer you much. Alot of people pay full price yearly, while others call every year and try to get deals. I think they are almost at if you can't pay full price, don't get it. Weather you agree or not.


----------



## psunate77 (Aug 18, 2007)

CTJon said:


> If you look at forums for "all" the tv providers you find many of the same comments. There are many options today and some fit some and the same won't fit others. Yes expensive they are but some of that is due to sources (CBS or example) wanting more and more money. Yes, it is too bad. Of course you could go back to the old days with only an antenna, no dvr and only 4 or 5 stations.


Honestly, with family, kids playing sports year around, work, etc.. TV is not a necessary thing in my life. I use to start watching Football on Thursday night and quit Sunday night, but the last few years with all the BS, sports, in General, has been a huge turn-off. Add a bill for DTV and about 80% of the stations I have useless to me it's not a big deal getting 4-5 stations. As long as I get a local starion that can tell me if the world is going to end, or a tornado is headed to my house I would be good. Especially with YouTube. ESPN+, and Social media available on my phone.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

psunate77 said:


> Honestly, with family, kids playing sports year around, work, etc.. TV is not a necessary thing in my life. I use to start watching Football on Thursday night and quit Sunday night, but the last few years with all the BS, sports, in General, has been a huge turn-off. Add a bill for DTV and about 80% of the stations I have useless to me it's not a big deal getting 4-5 stations. As long as I get a local starion that can tell me if the world is going to end, or a tornado is headed to my house I would be good. Especially with YouTube. ESPN+, and Social media available on my phone.


You can get the end of the world warnings with free news apps and a weather app. Just saying.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperTech2131 (Aug 4, 2019)

The majority of the problem with rising costs, is everyone wanting a handout. Dont get me wrong, in today's world you have to bargain shop for everything. Its still a hard economy. But to expect premium service, at an economy price is absurd. Everyone wants discounts. Company makes less money. Techs get pay cuts. Good techs leave. And your left with the rest. Plenty of competition out there, all telecommunication companies are the same. They may be losing customers, but those customers are coming right back with new accounts.


----------



## TANK (Feb 16, 2003)

AT&T got a reported $3 billion tax break in 2018, so I doubt any discount seeking subs are going to cause techs to get pay cuts.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

TANK said:


> AT&T got a reported $3 billion tax break in 2018, so I doubt any discount seeking subs are going to cause techs to get pay cuts.


Lol. That money went to the top 10-15 people that work there


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SuperTech2131 said:


> They may be losing customers, but those customers are coming right back with new accounts.


They are losing net customers.

Back in the day (when raw numbers were reported) DIRECTV would lose up to 3.7 million subscribers per year (growing from 2.4 million in 2004 through 3.7 million in 2014). But they would also add 3-4 million each year (peak 4.3 million in 2011). DIRECTV lost 35.9 million subscribers over 11 years ... and gained 44.1 million. A net gain and a lot of work for installers (although many systems would be self installs or re-installs over those 11 years). But still a net gain in subscribers.

DIRECTV has not posted a net gain in satellite subscribers since 1Q 2017 (net gain of 0). AT&T stopped reporting satellite subscriptions separately in the 1st quarter of this year (now combining Uverse with DIRECTV satellite subscriber counts). AT&T|DIRECTV are still adding subscribers ... but certainly not at the 4 million per year rate of the last decade. Unfortunately becoming part of AT&T has buried many of the numbers. We are left with NET subscriber additions - which is actually NET subscriber losses for the past two years.

The problem is people are NOT coming back with new accounts. Certainly not at a level that replaces the subscribers lost. Losing 35.9 million subscribers isn't so bad when you gain 44.1 million over the same period. DIRECTV isn't currently performing at that level.

Not attracting replacement customers at the levels of 2004-2014 is what is hurting the technicians. Less installs means less work. It saves the company money and looks good on the balance sheet (not needing to pay for installs). But DIRECTV doesn't need to pay for work that isn't being done.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Ms. J said:


> So I just got off the phone after trying Chat and getting nowhere. Well they did offer me 1 month of Showtime, 6 months of the Movie Pack, and I think the Sports package. I said no thanks. They had me call 888-666-0027 & said that was Loyalty. I got a $35 credit off my bill. He said that with the discount rolling off this month the system hasn't generated a new deal yet, but he did say that people who call in a lot get flagged. He said some people get offers & still aren't happy so they call back everyday and lose their loyalty points. I thought that was interesting. Anyway, he said to call back around start of season and add it back, hopefully there will be offers. So with the $35 they have basically paid for the ST for me. My next goal will be the $12.25 discount. I will be satisfied with that, not happy. I will see if hubby can do better.


On hold over 30 minutes with this number.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

I called a couple of weeks ago and they renewed my $60 a month credit for a year and gave me an additional $50 monthly credit for a year. I was told to call back about Sunday Ticket. Called today and there were no deals on Sunday Ticket but I was offered an additional $10 a month plus a $200 Visa gift card if I bought Sunday Ticket, so I did. I’ll wait till after week 1 to add max. They sometimes offer an upgrade deal during the first week
They offered me playboy free for 3 months but I declined


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

Billzebub said:


> I called a couple of weeks ago and they renewed my $60 a month credit for a year and gave me an additional $50 monthly credit for a year. I was told to call back about Sunday Ticket. Called today and there were no deals on Sunday Ticket but I was offered an additional $10 a month plus a $200 Visa gift card if I bought Sunday Ticket, so I did. I'll wait till after week 1 to add max. They sometimes offer an upgrade deal during the first week
> They offered me playboy free for 3 months but I declined


Q: What package and premiums do you normally subscribe to, and how many boxes do you have in your home? With that offer, you're either paying next to nothing for service, or subscribe to everything and cut your bill in half.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

B. Shoe said:


> Q: What package and premiums do you normally subscribe to, and how many boxes do you have in your home? With that offer, you're either paying next to nothing for service, or subscribe to everything and cut your bill in half.


The second guess. Premiere with hr54, hr24 and hr22. My bill with no discounts would be $226.49. With the discounts it will be just under $100, but it will go up by about $68 when I add Sunday Ticket Max.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, so heres what I finally ended up with after 3 calls.
$60 off per month for 12 months
Another $50 off for 12 months
Another $10 off fo 12 months
$200 gift card
$28 off for 6 months
$2.50 off for 3 months
Paid full price for Sunday Ticket max and $49 installation for my new 4K mini
$35.99 off (I think this is a one time credit but it could be monthly for 6 months.)

Assuming that credit is one time I should start each month with about a $90 credit. Once the 6 months Sunday Ticket rolls off I should have about $120 a month off for the rest of the year.

I wonder if credit rating has more to do with this than programming level. I have no reason to believe that except that many people have posted here that have the same level of programming as me that aren’t seeing these levels of discounts


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

20 year customer here - just called and got NFLST for free. Called the following number: 1-888-666-0027


----------



## paranoia (Jun 13, 2014)

I just called that number and asked if there was any freebies going on and they said NFLST free is currently the promo they have going on ,so I said I will take it, its not max but the price was right.
I was on hold 2 or 3 minutes before someone picked up.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

I called the same number two hours ago, and got no freebies, but my total credits for the last two days each that I called totaled $478, to cover the ST Max fee. Happy camper!


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> 20 year customer here - just called and got NFLST for free. Called the following number: 1-888-666-0027


Just tried this number. My $50 per month credit rolled off last week and this is my 4th attempt to get something for the next 12 months with nothing in first 3 tries except an offer to lower my package. I got offered $20 per month for 12 months and free NFL ST so I took it. He did tell me to try again later to see if I can get another $30 per month credit to get back up to my $50 per month credit.

(7 TV's - Premier package - 25+ years with DIRECTV)


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Billzebub said:


> I wonder if credit rating has more to do with this than programming level. I have no reason to believe that except that many people have posted here that have the same level of programming as me that aren't seeing these levels of discounts


I was only able to get a twelve month credit of 20 bucks. My credit rating is way up there. I don't think that has much to do with credits.

Rich


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Rich said:


> I was only able to get a twelve month credit of 20 bucks. My credit rating is way up there. I don't think that has much to do with credits.
> 
> Rich


Same here. Great credit and I only got $20 per month (and free NFL ST). Maybe the worse credit you have the better the deals. It is AT&T we're dealing with.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

b4pjoe said:


> Same here. Great credit and I only got $20 per month (and free NFL ST). Maybe the worse credit you have the better the deals. It is AT&T we're dealing with.


I called today and found out why I couldn't get a better deal. I did get 20 bucks a month off and just found out I still have a 60 dollar credit that ends next month. Got another 75 dollar one time credit today. The CSR I spoke to tried to explain how the system works. Seems like credits pop up after a credit rolls off. I'll try again after next month.

Rich


----------



## TV_Guy (Nov 16, 2007)

Rich said:


> I called today and found out why I couldn't get a better deal. I did get 20 bucks a month off and just found out I still have a 60 dollar credit that ends next month. Got another 75 dollar one time credit today. The CSR I spoke to tried to explain how the system works. Seems like credits pop up after a credit rolls off. I'll try again after next month.
> 
> Rich


Could be. But in the past when I called they sometimes said other credits on the account were preventing new offers. They also told me that a grandfathered package was preventing credits. That might have been true at one point. The credits could be targeted to programming packages or some other charges on your account. The one time credits seem easier to get than recurring credits.They probably think that the average customer will forget to call back monthly to see what credits are available. It only gets tedious when they stop offering any credits.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Rich said:


> I called today and found out why I couldn't get a better deal. I did get 20 bucks a month off and just found out I still have a 60 dollar credit that ends next month. Got another 75 dollar one time credit today. The CSR I spoke to tried to explain how the system works. Seems like credits pop up after a credit rolls off. I'll try again after next month.
> 
> Rich


I tried the first time the day before my $50 credit rolled off and the person on the phone claimed that they cannot give another credit while you still have one on the account. I know that is not true as many people here have had success getting new credits before their old one rolls off. Talking to their CSR's is like talking to a brick wall.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

b4pjoe said:


> Just tried this number. My $50 per month credit rolled off last week and this is my 4th attempt to get something for the next 12 months with nothing in first 3 tries except an offer to lower my package. I got offered $20 per month for 12 months and free NFL ST so I took it. He did tell me to try again later to see if I can get another $30 per month credit to get back up to my $50 per month credit.
> 
> (7 TV's - Premier package - 25+ years with DIRECTV)


Funny you mention that. Both calls on different days, the CSR's tried to get me to get out of my Grandfathered Premier package, where I have $0 DVR charge. One of them got really persistent until I threatened to hang up and call a supervisor. Weird, as AT&T usually jacks that up an $8 increment every year compared to the days of DirecTV when it only went up in $5 increments.....

I'm curious if there's something we don't know here......


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

I wonder if they are trying to get people off of the Premier package? There is no equivalent package on either of their streaming packages. Maybe they want to eventually get rid of the package that includes HBO, Showtime, Cinemax, and Starz. Today when I called the first thing the CSR asked was if I would consider another package and I told him no.. he finally came back with the offer I got today.


----------



## ThaPhenom (Aug 21, 2006)

I called a couple days ago and got nothing. But I currently have a bunch of credits.
$7 off HBO for 6 months (expires after November bill)
$7 off Cinemax for 6 months (expires after November bill)
$20 off for 12 months (expires after September bill)
$40 off for 12 months (expires after May 2020 bill, this was because I called to complain that they reduced the price of AT&T Fiber in my area but they weren't allowing me to get on that same speed cheaper price plan without cancelling my existing service)

I also had $10 off the Sports Pack, but that expired after the July bill.

I get NFLST, NBA League Pass and MLB Extra Innings every year, so I might wait and try to get a discount off NBA League Pass. Has anyone received a discount off these packages while having existing discounts on your account?


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

ThaPhenom said:


> I get NFLST, NBA League Pass and MLB Extra Innings every year, so I might wait and try to get a discount off NBA League Pass. Has anyone received a discount off these packages while having existing discounts on your account?


I can't speak to EI, but from everything I've ever seen, NBALP discounts are very minimal, and few and far between. Worst they can do is tell you no, however.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TV_Guy said:


> Could be. *But in the past when I called they sometimes said other credits on the account were preventing new offers.* They also told me that a grandfathered package was preventing credits. That might have been true at one point. The credits could be targeted to programming packages or some other charges on your account. The one time credits seem easier to get than recurring credits.They probably think that the average customer will forget to call back monthly to see what credits are available. It only gets tedious when they stop offering any credits.


I have a $60 a month credit that rolls off next month. That blocked other credits.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

b4pjoe said:


> I tried the first time the day before my $50 credit rolled off and the person on the phone claimed that they cannot give another credit while you still have one on the account. I know that is not true as many people here have had success getting new credits before their old one rolls off. Talking to their CSR's is like talking to a brick wall.


Oh yeah, that's BS. Last year I had two $60 a month for a year credits and, IIRC, a couple smaller credits.

Rich


----------



## ElectronJunky (Aug 1, 2007)

Made my annual call tonight. First called the 9077 number and was on hold for ~25 minutes. I hung up and called the 0027 number. I was greeted within 8 minutes. I simply asked if there were any deals as I just had a $60/month credit expire and was looking for a deal on the ST. Agent checked his records and quickly offered free ST. No other significant credits were available at this time, although he did offer a $10/month credit for 6 months. I declined. I'll take my chances and try again tomorrow.

FYI - 20 year sub. I've only paid for ST once in the past 12 years thanks to ya'll.


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

Rich said:


> I have a $60 a month credit that rolls off next month. That blocked other credits.
> 
> Rich


I think that can be overridden. My year of $60 credits ends at the end of September, but when I received a call back about my disconnection yesterday, the account manager added another year of $60 and NFL ST Max for $0.


----------



## willie_tee (Jan 26, 2007)

Made my annual call yesterday; CSR offered nothing off Sunday Ticket Max. I've got a $20/mo. credit that just expired and a $60/mo. credit that expires next month. Got transferred to Loyalty Dept. which offered nothing also. My bill for September would rise from $72.88 to $257.88 and tax (which I didn't figure). So, after being a customer with paperless and autopay since 2003, I'm canceling D* and switching to Dish. So Adios AT&T...


----------



## TV_Guy (Nov 16, 2007)

willie_tee said:


> Made my annual call yesterday; CSR offered nothing off Sunday Ticket Max. I've got a $20/mo. credit that just expired and a $60/mo. credit that expires next month. Got transferred to Loyalty Dept. which offered nothing also. My bill for September would rise from $72.88 to $257.88 and tax (which I didn't figure). So, after being a customer with paperless and autopay since 2003, I'm canceling D* and switching to Dish. So Adios AT&T...


Amazing how some customers are offered the sun, the moon and the stars while others are offered nothing.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TV_Guy said:


> Amazing how some customers are offered the sun, the moon and the stars while others are offered nothing.


Yeah, last year they gave me the world and this year...makes no sense.

Rich


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> 20 year customer here - just called and got NFLST for free. Called the following number: 1-888-666-0027


Thanks! Just called and got it for free as well. 3 minutes, easy!


----------



## wheelswagz (Nov 30, 2006)

Lol! I just called the number above as well. This was the exchange: Me - "I was just calling to see if there are any deals or discounts available for NFL Sunday Ticket". CSR - "I'm not seeing any deals at the moment for Sunday Ticket". Me - "Hmmm, alright" CSR - "I'm just kidding, actually we can give you NFL Sunday Ticket for free, and a $10 credit for 12 months" Me (laughing) - "Seriously?!" CSR (also laughing) - "Yes, let's get that set up on your account right now". I told her that was the first time any CSR joked around with me like that, and I totally believed her the first time! And I did confirm with her that it is the base NFLST, and not the MAX, which is fine with me.


----------



## MikeT98213 (Jul 1, 2008)

willie_tee said:


> Made my annual call yesterday; CSR offered nothing off Sunday Ticket Max. I've got a $20/mo. credit that just expired and a $60/mo. credit that expires next month. Got transferred to Loyalty Dept. which offered nothing also. My bill for September would rise from $72.88 to $257.88 and tax (which I didn't figure). So, after being a customer with paperless and autopay since 2003, I'm canceling D* and switching to Dish. So Adios AT&T...


I had a similar experience. I canceled and took a deal from Optimum adding their Altice One service to my existing internet and phone services. When the boxes arrived for returning my equipment to DirecTV arrived there was a flyer included telling me to call with a special offer designed to retain my business.

In the meantime, my experience with Altice One was a nightmare. Not only was the TV service poor (severe picture breakup and pixelation on local channels and mornings when I had to reboot boxes just to have TV) but it also screwed up what had been very reliable internet service. Every day I was losing connectivity...some times several times a day. And, while I was promised 200 mbps download speeds, I was generally lucky to get much more than 70.

I called the number on the DirecTV flyer and they gave me the Choice package on 3 TVs, free Sunday Ticket Max, 3 months of all 5 movie services and a $200 VISA Rewards card for $97 month for 12 months. Ironically, all they had to do to keep me was offer to extend the $50 monthly credits I had for the previous 24 months. Essentially, they gave me a new customer deal. Needless to say, I took it and the install and the removal of Altice One is scheduled for Wednesday.

None of this makes any sense. They now have to incur the expense for a service call on top of lowering their revenues.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

MikeT98213 said:


> I had a similar experience. I canceled and took a deal from Optimum adding their Altice One service to my existing internet and phone services. When the boxes arrived for returning my equipment to DirecTV arrived there was a flyer included telling me to call with a special offer designed to retain my business.
> 
> In the meantime, my experience with Altice One was a nightmare. Not only was the TV service poor (severe picture breakup and pixelation on local channels and mornings when I had to reboot boxes just to have TV) but it also screwed up what had been very reliable internet service. Every day I was losing connectivity...some times several times a day. And, while I was promised 200 mbps download speeds, I was generally lucky to get much more than 70.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a splitter/signal issues with your Altice


----------



## TV_Guy (Nov 16, 2007)

compnurd said:


> Sounds like a splitter/signal issues with your Altice


The original Altice 1 roll-out had more than its share of issues. I've only seen one Altice tech, the one that installed my internet. Unless the average tech's expertise is much higher I can see having install nightmares.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

TV_Guy said:


> The original Altice 1 roll-out had more than its share of issues. I've only seen one Altice tech, the one that installed my internet. Unless the average tech's expertise is much higher I can see having install nightmares.


Last I heard the actual product was very good now. But everything he is describing seems like low signal and/or too many splitters


----------



## DR2420 (Jun 12, 2012)

It honestly all has to do with the agent you get. A friend was calling in to the loyalty department regarding the NFL Sunday Ticket and they weren't budging whatsoever.. They all were saying the same thing, there were no current promotions available on it. Well, tonight got a guy from California and the agent asked him "How much can you afford for the NFL Sunday Ticket?" Told the agent $50 and the agent went and added the NFLST at full price ($293.94) and then did a one time credit of ($243.94) as a bill misunderstand. There weren't "technically" any offers but he still found a way around it. It's just the luck of the draw and the agent you get. He even said some agents are just scared to do large credits. All it comes down to is how much the agent wants to help you out and how far they are willing to go. He already had a credit of $76, so he essentially got it for free. If you are a good standing customer with good payment history and you get a caring agent, they'll work something out with you.

Now when I say a caring agent, I don't know whether it's caring or what the right word for it is. Some agents just seem to be more about the customer compared to others. Some are fine just letting you cancel without even caring while others will go as far as they can to make the customer happy. Sometimes it feels they are going further than they are supposed to. I'm assuming they know what they can and can't do if they still want a job.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Called 888-666-0027 last night and wasn't as successful as others, but still happy. I just came off the 6 months of suspending my account. So that probably affected the credits I'm offered. Although by switching to YouTube TV streaming for 6 mo's. I saved about $60/mo or $360 over the cost of Directv.

The offer I received by calling Directv was a credit of $12.25/mo for 6 mo's off NFLST. Plus a $45 one time credit and $5/mo for 12 mo's loyalty credit. So a total of $180 in savings. Although I will lose the $5/mo credit for 6 mo's, when I suspend my account next year. So actually a total savings of $150, basically reducing NFLST cost to about $150.


----------



## Machael (Apr 20, 2008)

Long time premier customer on Autopay. I've always been able to get credits in the $95.00 per month range, during ST. Called this year and the best offer was $25.00/12 months and 16.50 off ST max. I had them set my cancel date for 9/22 which is the end of the billing cycle I'm paid through. They were very friendly, but it seems AT&T just doesn't care much for loyalty. Hopefully I'll receive a phone call trying to save me.....pretty sad.


----------



## patchs (Jan 22, 2006)

20-year DTV customer. Got ST "free" last season, that is 12 months of credits that paid for ST for 6 months and then cut my bill in half for the last 6 months after ST was paid for.
I plan on making "The Call" next week. I do have some ammo to get a fair deal from DTV. I can get Verizon FiOS TV where I live as well as Spectrum.
Then, there's YouTubeTV, at $50 a month, which is basically what I'm paying for DTV programming now (after credits) and without having to pay for a $10 a month DVR.
As for ST, my daughter is a college student. I can use her email and get ST online for $80.
I hope I get a decent CR, most times it's someone overseas which is frustrating, I just hang up and keep calling until I get a US-based rep. 
Thanks to all who post their experiences and tips here. Big help.


----------



## munnlete (Aug 23, 2011)

I have Choice and getting $70 total in credits at the moment. Got free ST on the first call. Still would like to get the free Max upgrade though and no success after 2 calls. Anyone had success doing that in 2 separate interactions?


----------



## jamoke (Jun 12, 2014)

Loyal DTV customer for 22 years. All credits rolled off in July.
Current package is XTRA w/ HBO and Sports Pack.

I called mid August to try for NFL-ST and some monthly credits. Was only offered HBO/Sports Pack discounts...declined.

Call the 0027 number Sunday night (Holiday weekend). Was offered free Sunday Ticket and discounts on HBO/Sports Pack only.
I asked but got no $$ monthly credits and no Sunday Ticket MAX.

I took it as I really wanted the NFL package for now.
No commitments either.
Looks like you gotta cancel to get a monthly credit these days.


----------



## txtiger79 (Aug 24, 2015)

Been a customer for 18 years and never had an issue getting credits or NFLST until my account got taken over by ATT. Last year, they offered me free ST and $50x12. The monthly discount didn't take and I had to call in every month for 3 months. I ended up basically losing out on one month's discount because of the timing of the manual credits they gave me and now my auto-credit doesn't end until January.

Called yesterday. Loyalty only offered the $16x6 discount on Max or $12x6 for non-Max. I declined and confirmed twice that no changes had been made to my account. The CSR confirmed and told me to try back next week.

Overnight, I received e-mails from ATT that Max had been added to my account with the $16 discount. Super annoyed right now.

For those of you who have cancelled and come back, do you start getting calls to come back before the cancellation date or do you actually have to go through with a lapse in service? The latter would be pretty unpopular in my house...

UPDATE: Called in to ask about the emails. After 15 minutes of ineptitude by the CSR during which he said the agent yesterday did NOT add ST, he ultimately said the agent did in fact add ST Max. Took another 15 minutes to have it removed. The next phone call I make to them is either going to get me free ST or a cancellation date.


----------



## MikeT98213 (Jul 1, 2008)

txtiger79 said:


> For those of you who have cancelled and come back, do you start getting calls to come back before the cancellation date or do you actually have to go through with a lapse in service? The latter would be pretty unpopular in my house....


I canceled and never got a call. When I received the boxes they sent me to return my equipment, a flyer was included that referenced a win back offer and a number to call to get the details.

While I was happy with the offer, and took it, I was ticked that I went through the cancellation process and a failed hook up with Altice One, when they could have kept me with far less than they wound up giving me.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Seginus (Sep 3, 2019)

I just called for my annual discount dance (loyalty number). Only got 16.50 off STMax BUT the rep said that other offers like free STMax won't pop up if the account already has STMax on it, billed or just set for autorenewal. She removed the autorenewal on my account and said odds should be better for next year. We'll see.


----------



## ewto16 (Jul 8, 2008)

I called in and got offered $5 off for 12 months. That was it. DTV customer for 11 years. No other discounts on my line. Ridiculous!


----------



## ThaPhenom (Aug 21, 2006)

Ended up getting $99 off Sunday Ticket Max on my second call. $16.50 off for 6 months.


----------



## ewto16 (Jul 8, 2008)

ThaPhenom said:


> Ended up getting $99 off Sunday Ticket Max on my second call. $16.50 off for 6 months.


Did you call back the same day or a different day? What number did you call?


----------



## Grover4772 (Aug 20, 2019)

Yesterday I got on chat. The CSR told me that there were no discounts available and I said that was unacceptable and wanted to talk to someone in loyalty. Spent 15 minutes waiting for someone but when I did right off the bat he gave me ST for free this season. No max right now, I asked about upgrading and was told that is the computer saw the deal I was getting it might charge full price for max. I don't believe that either. I have promotions rolling off on the 20th so it might be something I ask for when I see about more promotions.


----------



## ThaPhenom (Aug 21, 2006)

ewto16 said:


> Did you call back the same day or a different day? What number did you call?


 I dialed the 0027 number. Different day. Previous call was end of August. This call was September 1.


----------



## Ms. J (Aug 13, 2018)

I WANT MORE said:


> On hold over 30 minutes with this number.


Sorry about that. My notifications stopped & I got busy. Did they ever answer? I didn't have to wait.


----------



## Ms. J (Aug 13, 2018)

b4pjoe said:


> I wonder if they are trying to get people off of the Premier package? There is no equivalent package on either of their streaming packages. Maybe they want to eventually get rid of the package that includes HBO, Showtime, Cinemax, and Starz. Today when I called the first thing the CSR asked was if I would consider another package and I told him no.. he finally came back with the offer I got today.


They pushed me off it last year & they are going to be pushing me off of Directv before long.


----------



## Ms. J (Aug 13, 2018)

MikeT98213 said:


> I had a similar experience. I canceled and took a deal from Optimum adding their Altice One service to my existing internet and phone services. When the boxes arrived for returning my equipment to DirecTV arrived there was a flyer included telling me to call with a special offer designed to retain my business.
> 
> In the meantime, my experience with Altice One was a nightmare. Not only was the TV service poor (severe picture breakup and pixelation on local channels and mornings when I had to reboot boxes just to have TV) but it also screwed up what had been very reliable internet service. Every day I was losing connectivity...some times several times a day. And, while I was promised 200 mbps download speeds, I was generally lucky to get much more than 70.
> 
> ...


That was me last year except canceling. I just wanted another $75 or more off ST. I downgraded from Premier & was paying $45 a month for 6 months, $85 with ST. Now I don't want to pay more & am looking into canceling after the season & just streaming. I would have gladly paid for Premier even though we barely watch tv.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Ms. J said:


> Sorry about that. My notifications stopped & I got busy. Did they ever answer? I didn't have to wait.


They answered.
She offered free NFLST. I told her I needed Max. She said she couldn't do that. I asked if I could have her give me NFLST for free and I would pay for the upgrade to Max. She said I couldn't to that. (Not sure I believe it, but whatever).
I ended up paying full price for Max and she gave me $35.00 per mo. for 12 mo. so that more than covers the cost of NFLST Max. 
I can live with that.


----------



## Ms. J (Aug 13, 2018)

I WANT MORE said:


> They answered.
> She offered free NFLST. I told her I needed Max. She said she couldn't do that. I asked if I could have her give me NFLST for free and I would pay for the upgrade to Max. She said I couldn't to that. (Not sure I believe it, but whatever).
> I ended up paying full price for Max and she gave me $35.00 per mo. for 12 mo. so that more than covers the cost of NFLST Max.
> I can live with that.


Cool. I called. Got nothing. Was offered 4 months of Showtime, 6 months of Sports package. Going to see if hubby will call today.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I also got nothing. A $60 credit just expired so my monthly went from $90 to $150. I've been with DTV since 2002. I called the 0027 number, and I was offered $5 per month off and some other worthless stuff. Someone metioned it took them 3 calls to get anything of value, so I wonder if I should keep trying the same phone number?


----------



## Ms. J (Aug 13, 2018)

itzme said:


> I also got nothing. A $60 credit just expired so my monthly went from $90 to $150. I've been with DTV since 2002. I called the 0027 number, and I was offered $5 per month off and some other worthless stuff. Someone metioned it took them 3 calls to get anything of value, so I wonder if I should keep trying the same phone number?


For me, this is kind of typical. Except this time around they have been giving 1 time bill credits. Usually I get $5-10, think one year it was $15 or $20 for 12 months. My husband usually gets better offers. What's frustrating is seeing here that some get everything or good offers, then some of us get absolutely no offers. What ticks me off is not knowing why & then feeling like I'm chained to them because of the ST so I can watch my Patriots. I live in L.A.


----------



## ewto16 (Jul 8, 2008)

itzme said:


> I also got nothing. A $60 credit just expired so my monthly went from $90 to $150. I've been with DTV since 2002. I called the 0027 number, and I was offered $5 per month off and some other worthless stuff. Someone metioned it took them 3 calls to get anything of value, so I wonder if I should keep trying the same phone number?


Same situation here. I got offered the $5 and some extra channels for free. I'm thinking I'll call back tomorrow.


----------



## vinhmen (Feb 22, 2007)

Made my annual call today, a 15 year tradition lol. I usually call around early August but based on the postings here nothing much was happening so I held off until now. Told the CSR I noticed my bill had jumped sharply from prior month, wanted to know why, and how to bring it down. Of course I knew the exact reasons why (12 month credit had rolled off and first ST bill) but I like to play dumb. CSR told me exactly why and said they could drop $12/mos from ST price and also give me $35 off per month for 12 months ($420 loyalty offer). Considering my objective with the call was to get ST free - I accepted, she locked it in, I thanked her and hung up. 5 minutes total and don't have to mess with it for another year. Success!


----------



## txtiger79 (Aug 24, 2015)

Please remember to be vigilant about checking your bills. In 4 of my 5 interactions with ATT since my billing switched over from Directv, they have not done what they've said they'll do. In every instance, it was to my detriment. They are either completely incompetent or have been instructed to be dishonest.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Customer since 1997. I have Directv, AT&T fiber, and three cell phone lines. Bill is over $400 a month.

I tried the 0027 number and no dice. They offered a few bucks off the sports package (which I'm not subscribed to and have no interest in) and that was it. She insisted that was all the system showed I was eligible for and would not budge. 

Called back five minutes later to the regular number, told the prompt "cancel service"....told the rep that I wanted to see when my billing date was so that I could set a future cancellation. He asked why. I told him I'd tried Hulu Live TV and liked it, that that only thing keeping me with Directv was ST and that it was too much (all the truth).

Without hesitation, he gave it to me for free. I did not request Max as I'm ok with paying that and think that is the fair thing to do.


----------



## Ms. J (Aug 13, 2018)

txtiger79 said:


> Please remember to be vigilant about checking your bills. In 4 of my 5 interactions with ATT since my billing switched over from Directv, they have not done what they've said they'll do. In every instance, it was to my detriment. They are either completely incompetent or have been instructed to be dishonest.





txtiger79 said:


> Please remember to be vigilant about checking your bills. In 4 of my 5 interactions with ATT since my billing switched over from Directv, they have not done what they've said they'll do. In every instance, it was to my detriment. They are either completely incompetent or have been instructed to be dishonest.


I agree. I have been lied to 3 times in the past month. Someone will say something & I won't see it in "Recent Transactions" then call back to find not possible.


----------



## Ms. J (Aug 13, 2018)

So hubby calls the 0027 number & the lady says that she can give $12.25 off for 6 months. She asks if that sounds good & he says not really. He claims that he has coworkers that have gotten it for free or received a call from Directv and he's been waiting, but no call. She said that was all she had but transferred him to VIP. He gets on with VIP & the guy starts asking about programming and what we watch, starts rattling off the $25 off we get for having wireless, which I don't like because that was a wireless offer, not a Directv offer. Plus, we pay $200 a month for wireless so it's not like we're getting $25 for free. Then he mentions free Hbo, which again is a wireless offer. Then he mentions my $10 off of the HD receiver I got for them constantly screwing up my bill & me having to call multiple times. Again, not deals that translate to that much of a deal. The guy offers $40.01 off for 12 months (not sure why the penny) & ST Max if I sign up for a year. I agreed since with all the other discounts I really was only asking for $12.25 off. 

I don't need Max, but he felt like he was doing me a favor, so I took it. I did see the Max added on my account. The idiot from earlier added ST so I have to wait for that to credit back. I don't see the $40.01 credit but called back to confirm that it was there. I will wait until Friday before calling back. I really liked the old system better where credits & charges were immediately seen. But I called for free ST and am happy with that. If the discount comes on I will not have had to pay for a bill for 3 months so I won't complain other than the principle of the matter. I'm willing to stay another year & do this dance again or have hubby do it. Yet again another year where I get offered nothing or next to nothing and hubby calls & gets a pretty good deal.


----------



## DR2420 (Jun 12, 2012)

Yeah, you've got to watch it closely for sure when dealing with them anymore. I actually talked to a loyalty rep a few months back and he straight up told me he was leaving AT&T/Directv and he didn't like what AT&T/DIRECTV was asking from the agents and if I recall correctly, he told me he's about being honest and upfront with his customers and it was just getting harder and harder and he just wasn't liking it. I was surprised he told me that over the phone, then again, I guess he knew his time was about up there and didn't really care. I've been lied to a few times now. I've called in to have things removed from my account, only to get off the phone and it still be on the account, only to have to call in again. They told me it was removed, and it wasn't. I had an agent give me an offer on the NFLST, which he called some 100th NFL season loyalty offer for $100 total, which he also gave me a "confirmation number" ... Only to quickly realize that night nothing was showing what he offered in the recent activity, which got my attention.. Well, called in and he left no note regarding his offer, there was nothing like that in the system and I was basically being called a liar. Come to find out, there was already a confirmation number created previously in regards to the NFL Sunday Ticket request when they said they had no offers... He just used that same number without telling me. He tried making it sound legit, only to be completely lying to me. Not good, not good. If it is happening to me, it is happening to others.

Now, after talking to about 5 different agents after it happened, I FINALLY got to a very nice lady who understood how wrong it was and she made it right. The ones before her wouldn't do anything. They've still got a few good ones.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Good lord...this company is a crap show. So right after I posted the deal I received, I looked online...indeed it was there. However, there was also a sentence at the top of the page that my account was set for a future disconnection (which I NEVER told them).

So I call back, and the next rep removes the disconnection date and says it won't not show up on the website until overnight.

I get back on this morning, to make sure it is gone, and indeed it is, however now the ST entry in my programming, is also gone! So I call again and the rep says "sales" says ST is indeed on my account, but could offer no explanation as to why it was no longer showing up online. I'll be shocked if I actually have it and don't have to make a fourth call.


----------



## ewto16 (Jul 8, 2008)

I got $16.50 off for 6 months. Not that great, but it was at least something. I might call and threaten to cancel on Monday.


----------



## TANK (Feb 16, 2003)

I got a e-mail within a few hrs with confirmation for NFLST at no charge.
One-time DIRECTV charges








2019 NFL SUNDAY TICKET $293.94
Promotions/Discounts:
2019 NFL SUNDAY TICKET Special Offer -$293.94


----------



## Ms. J (Aug 13, 2018)

TANK said:


> I got a e-mail within a few hrs with confirmation for NFLST at no charge.
> One-time DIRECTV charges
> 
> 
> ...


Now that I think about it I didn't get an email. Sometimes I get one confirming, sometimes I get one with no information. Now that I think about it, sometimes I get fed up with Directv.


----------



## rajeshh (Sep 11, 2007)

raott said:


> Called back five minutes later to the regular number, told the prompt "cancel service"....


Bssed on your post, I tried this approach, and so far am having the most success with the reps. Its almost as if these are the older DirecTV reps whereas calling the 0027 and such number takes to at&t folks who kept telling that no offers available.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

I called back today as ST was still no longer showing on my account. Called the regular number. She looked it up, saw that it was on my account for Zero dollars. She then spoke with someone and came back and said she would have to add the $17 charge back on (for the Max) in order to get it to show up, which was fine, as that is what I agreed to previously. She was unable to do it and had to contact loyalty because they had to do it.

Loyalty told her that was no longer available and I had one of two options. Either take ST Max for free for and have a one year agreement or just take the ST for free with no agreement. I asked her if it was an option to just pay for the Max and she told me she would check with Loyalty.

She came back on the phone and said that was not an option, but Loyalty through in an extra $30 off per month for a year. I agreed to that. 

In short, my deal now is: ST Max for free, one year agreement, $30 extra off of my bill. I'm happy with that and they will keep me another year.


----------



## Renreb (Sep 6, 2019)

I have been a customer of DirecTV and ATT (internet only) since 2005 and have had the sunday ticket every year. I would contact DirecTV every few years and sign a new 2 year contract and they would give me the same offers as a new customer. And it was a easy and pleasant procedure prior to ATT. I haven't tried to do this since ATT purchased them. 

So I tried to contact them yesterday and after the first 2 agents someone made an attempt to help me. They offered me $12 off of my bill for 6 months but would not let me sign another contract. I tried to explain how loyalty works to the service agent but he couldn't / wouldn't help me. So I then requested to speaker to his manager and immediately had an excuse as to how busy she is. I calmly told him that I will wait. I informed him that I am sitting at my desk working, with him on speaker phone, and had all day to wait. He kept coming back on the phone and telling me he is trying to get her about every 30 seconds. That went on for less than 10 minutes when he finally said, "Sir, she will not be getting on the phone with you and that is the best offer they can do for me.". So I asked the agent you would rather loose a loyal customer that is willing to sign a new 2 year contract and only expects the same offers that new customers get than to acquiesce with my request? And his answer "I'm sorry that is all we can do for you and have a good day sir.". I told the agent that I know he is just doing his job but that the corporation that you work for really sucks! 

I am going to cancel this weekend prior to the ST taking effect.


----------



## Ms. J (Aug 13, 2018)

rajeshh said:


> Bssed on your post, I tried this approach, and so far am having the most success with the reps. Its almost as if these are the older DirecTV reps whereas calling the 0027 and such number takes to at&t folks who kept telling that no offers available.


Good point! Maybe this is the VIP department.


----------



## ewto16 (Jul 8, 2008)

Called back in and said I wanted to cancel. Got a rep the first time that was more than happy to just cancel my service. Didn't offer me anything or even question why I was cancelling. I hung up on her.

Called right back and got a second rep. Much better service. She tried to get me some discounts, but there were not any for my account. She put in my disconnect notice and said I could talk to a VIP rep if I wanted. Gave me the number for the VIP rep and said I had to call by 11pm today. Offered to transfer me over if I wanted to just do it now. I asked for the transfer.

Spoke to the VIP person who was finally equipped to actually make me offers. Offered to move me from the Entertainment package up to the Choice package and give me a $28/month credit for 12 months and a $5/month credit for 12 months for auto bill pay. Makes my total bill lower than it was on the Entertainment package. Got Sunday Ticket Max for FREE. 3 months of premium channels (HBO/Showtime/Cinemax) and a $200 Visa Gift Card.

I did have to agree to a 1 year contract, but it is only $20 per month to cancel it if I want to terminate it early. By the time football season is over, I'll only have 8 months left, which is less than 2 months of actual payments.

Overall, I'm pretty happy. Took like 4 total phone calls and a lot of time on the phone, but it was worth it.


----------



## scottyb185 (Sep 12, 2018)

Called the main number and got a csr who was totally useless. He basically gave me the 855-235-3982 and said good luck with loyalty and we hung up. Useless... so I called the 0027 # and spoke with nice csr, Shelley. After doing the schmmoze, ya know since 2004, choice, etc, and sharing a few laughs, she told me the system didn’t show me any discounts, likely because my promo hbo free for a year runs out next week. She offered me 2 months free showtime (no thanks). I asked about Nflst best she could do was 12.25 off ST or $16.50 off max. I politely declined, and she said it’s the system that generates offers and discounts and to try back in a few weeks to see if there’s anything there. I’m on autopay and pay about $130/mo since my $60 credit rolled off 6 months ago. A good try, but no joy


----------



## DesertWind53 (May 29, 2007)

Jesus Murphy, DirecTV has turned into a total sh1tshow since AT&T took over. What a disaster.

First off, the "auto-renew" that had kicked in and was already billing us monthly was only for the standard ST package, not "Max", so we wouldn't have had RedZone, which is what we watch more than anything anyways nowadays. That really would have pissed me off Sunday! We had Max last year free as new subs (after being with them since 2004 but leaving for 6 months as we built a new house) so Max should have been the auto-renewal package. Nope.

So I make my way through the maze of robots suggesting that I manage my account online (nope, you can't cancel ST online, so that's BS), then suggesting that I download their app and manage it that way (ditto), finally got in the queue for a live body. After about a 15 minute wait, I'm connected to a nice lady apparently in India but speaking very clear English over a clear phone connection. But the best she can do is get me about $95 off the Max package, and no other discounts. I tell her that's not good enough, so I either need to cancel ST or go to Retention Dept to see if they can do better, so she shuffles me off to Retention. Another 15-20 minutes in queue, and finally helped by another woman in India, but this time with a thick accent that makes her hard to understand, and a horrible connection that reminded me of Sprint long distance service circa 1982, where you had to dial 37 numbers to make a call and then got a crappy-ass connection. If you're old enough to remember, you know exactly what I'm talking about.

After being on the call for over an HOUR - and at one point telling the Retention rep that I'm ready to cancel service altogether - I won. $35/month off our regular bill for a year ($420) plus $75 off ST Max, for a total of $495 in discounts, which measured against the $399 cost for keeping Max means we came out $96 in the black. 

These guys are a joke. Customer service was so-so when DirecTV (or DirecTravesty® as my buddy calls them) was an independent company. Now under AT&T they are downright painful to deal with, as prices escalate faster than a Zeke Elliot contract demand.

F these guys, the NFL needs to get their act together and open the rights up to other options for us poor fans who suffer with this arrangement.


----------



## Ms. J (Aug 13, 2018)

ewto16 said:


> Called back in and said I wanted to cancel. Got a rep the first time that was more than happy to just cancel my service. Didn't offer me anything or even question why I was cancelling. I hung up on her.
> 
> Called right back and got a second rep. Much better service. She tried to get me some discounts, but there were not any for my account. She put in my disconnect notice and said I could talk to a VIP rep if I wanted. Gave me the number for the VIP rep and said I had to call by 11pm today. Offered to transfer me over if I wanted to just do it now. I asked for the transfer.
> 
> ...


What number did they give you for VIP?


----------



## socal92808 (Sep 8, 2019)

The VIP number is 855-407-3780


----------



## AngryManMLS (Jan 30, 2014)

Anyone know when DirecTV will open up the $25 upgrade to Max today?


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

AngryManMLS said:


> Anyone know when DirecTV will open up the $25 upgrade to Max today?


Who said they were?


----------



## AngryManMLS (Jan 30, 2014)

compnurd said:


> Who said they were?


They have in the past on opening Sunday.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

AngryManMLS said:


> They have in the past on opening Sunday.


I wouldn't correlate anything from Directv past to directv current


----------



## Ms. J (Aug 13, 2018)

compnurd said:


> I wouldn't correlate anything from Directv past to directv current


Yep. Are they giving a preview today of ST? I have the Max so don't know.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Ms. J said:


> Yep. Are they giving a preview today of ST? I have the Max so don't know.


Yes


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm a Chiefs Season Ticket holder and have been with Direct for 20 years. I called several weeks ago asking about any promotions and had NOTHING offered. So, after a few calls, I cancelled. Then, I got an email that as a STM, I can sign up to get ST Max for 100 bucks. I've done that a few times and have never gotten any correspondence.

So, now, I'm wondering if I should try calling about any deals again. 

You'd think for what we pay for tickets, we would get a break every year!


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

I got it for free after playing phone tag for 2 days, calling different numbers they gave me. All that after being told they couldn't do anything with NFL via chat. I also got some off my package. I got a deal with HBO and the Sports pack that they always give me on the original chat. $85/month (Without tax) for Xtra, Sunday Ticket Max, HBO, Sports Pack, Movies Extra, Epix, and NBC East DNS. Sounds good!


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

ejbvt said:


> $85/month (Without tax) for Xtra, Sunday Ticket Max, HBO, Sports Pack, Movies Extra, Epix, and *NBC East DNS*. Sounds good!


How did you justify a distance channel? And why just one?


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

trh said:


> How did you justify a distance channel? And why just one?


Oh, I have had that for a few years. Nothing on that list is new, it is all existing programming that I have had for years (except Epix obviously). I got WNBC when my local NBC was in dispute. I know you're not supposed to get that, but I did and a couple others did, too. It was when Boston's NBC was switching affiliates but the old affiliate was in a dispute. WHDH was in dispute and still carrying NBC, but was losing the affiliation. WBTS was on Directv but not showing NBC programming yet. The only thing I can think of is the computer, for a day or two, thought that the Boston market had no NBC affilate? Never figured it out. I was very lucky. And, the whole time, I had one of VT's NBC affiliates via SV. That station is now CW.


----------



## ewto16 (Jul 8, 2008)

Ms. J said:


> What number did they give you for VIP?


1-855-407-3978


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 3, 2006)

UPDATE!: 

I got a confirmation of ST Max for 100 via email today. I appreciate this little perk as my son and I like to stream games on the way to/from games.


----------



## miguel29 (Sep 17, 2016)

Had a 55x12 roll off called to see if any credits was first offered $5 a month and FREE ST-said no thank you was told to hold for VIP they offered 37x12 1year contract and FREE ST said no thanks (was looking to be around 55 again)ended call tried this morning was offered $5 then he said nah how about $10 a month and FREE ST no contract said no thanks hung up tried right back again with all intention of canceling thanked me for long time costumer offered right off FREE ST no commit and new I was gonna cancel and gave a $54 one month to hold off on the cancel and he told me he put credit under dvr WH misunderstanding so credits will open up next month and to call (and still FREE STNo commitment) I took this offer I called back 6 hours later just to confirm the no contract (as I’ve been tricked and not told before)they confermed it and noticed I called already today and was throwing $15 amonth off with auto pay—-so all in all every call I made was offered ST for FREE and every CSR I spoke to was very pleasant to speak to (as I was too) especially my last call with CSR Julie as we just spoke for 15 mins after all was done about other things (I stopped drinking their kool aid a few years ago and don’t care who delivers my tv channels— I stay for the convenience of ST at home and not have to go “out”) so a call and a cancel would not ruin my day but DirecTV always seems to come through in the end for me —-sorry for this long post but just wanted to let everyone know my last 24 hours and the FREE ST IS OUT THERE


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

Punctuation. Holy God man. 

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Was that a run-on sentence? :tonguewink:


----------



## Renreb (Sep 6, 2019)

Well after 15 years of loyal service they are letting me go. They refused to offer anything other than around $12 off of my bill for 6 months. I was willing to go into another contract with them but they said no. So now on the 22nd, end of my billing cycle, I will be disconnected and the initial payment of $50 for the ST will be refunded. So I get the ST until then. 

I do not understand their logic in letting a loyal customer go when they are willing to sign a new contract, just makes absolute zero sense to me. But that is what you get with AT&T I guess. The old DirecTV was always willing to work will their loyal customers, but not these guys. Oh well, lets see how life is after cutting the proverbial cord.


----------



## ewto16 (Jul 8, 2008)

Renreb said:


> Well after 15 years of loyal service they are letting me go. They refused to offer anything other than around $12 off of my bill for 6 months. I was willing to go into another contract with them but they said no. So now on the 22nd, end of my billing cycle, I will be disconnected and the initial payment of $50 for the ST will be refunded. So I get the ST until then.
> 
> I do not understand their logic in letting a loyal customer go when they are willing to sign a new contract, just makes absolute zero sense to me. But that is what you get with AT&T I guess. The old DirecTV was always willing to work will their loyal customers, but not these guys. Oh well, lets see how life is after cutting the proverbial cord.


Did you get kicked over to VIP? That seems to be the trick for a lot of people. I wasn't getting anything for discounts until then.


----------



## Renreb (Sep 6, 2019)

ewto16 said:


> Did you get kicked over to VIP? That seems to be the trick for a lot of people. I wasn't getting anything for discounts until then.


I am not sure. The first time I called I just found a number online and called that. I was bounced around to 3 different people. Then I found this thread and called the 888-666-0027 number and they were no help either. I called it 3 times and got 3 different people, but they didn't offer anything. I will call 855-407-3780 and roll the dice one more time. I have until the 22nd so I am going to wait until that week and then call them to see if they are willing to give me a new contract.


----------



## TANK (Feb 16, 2003)

Renreb said:


> Well after 15 years of loyal service they are letting me go. They refused to offer anything other than around $12 off of my bill for 6 months. I was willing to go into another contract with them but they said no. So now on the 22nd, end of my billing cycle, I will be disconnected and the initial payment of $50 for the ST will be refunded. So I get the ST until then.
> 
> .


How are you going to get a refund for NFLST,since you cancelled after the season started ?
Don't be surprised if you get billed for the full season cost of NFLST minus the $50 you paid.


----------



## Renreb (Sep 6, 2019)

TANK said:


> How are you going to get a refund for NFLST,since you cancelled after the season started ?
> Don't be surprised if you get billed for the full season cost of NFLST minus the $50 you paid.


I made to sure cancel prior to the start of the Sunday's football games so they had no leg to stand on in trying to charge me for the ST. According to the rep that I spoke to, Shawn, he said I will be getting a full refund on my initial payment of $50 and it will take approximately 72 hours for that to occur once my service is cancelled (which will be the end of my billing cycle the 22nd). I agree with you Tank, I feel like this cancellation will not be a very fluid situation.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

TANK said:


> How are you going to get a refund for NFLST,since you cancelled after the season started ?
> Don't be surprised if you get billed for the full season cost of NFLST minus the $50 you paid.


I don't know when it changed, but you have the first two weeks to cancel.








Source: NFL SUNDAY TICKET | 2019 NFL Season | DIRECTV Official Site (fine print at the bottom).


----------



## txtiger79 (Aug 24, 2015)

ewto16 said:


> 1-855-407-3978


I tried this number but the rep said he couldn't help me since I had an AT&T billing account. Anyone else get that response?


----------



## armj1978 (Feb 8, 2009)

Here is my experience this year. Took five calls and two chats before I finally got an offer. I currently have $60/12 and some other misc credits for other channels. My first call was to the 0027 number about a week before the last $60 credit was applied to my account. I explained that I knew it was ending and wanted to know if there were any credits to keep my bill reasonable or offers on Sunday Ticket. The rep said that all he had was $5 per month, if I switched to auto pay. He also said that since I cancelled auto-renew last year, that tells them that I am no longer interested in ST and no offers generate because of that. I declined the $5 and ended the call. Two days after my last $60 credit applied I called the 9077 number. I explained that I was concerned that my bill would jump $60 next month and went form there. This rep really seemed to care and said she would try some things. In the end she said she had nothing to offer but that I should call next month when new credits may appear. And then she said she was giving me a one-time credit of $60 to soften the blow and allow an extra month for them to refresh. I then mentioned that in my market the CW and Fox have been in dispute and turned off for the forth month now and that would impact my NFL watching. She again tried some things and came back with nothing. She then said that she would transfer me to the VIP department and they would definitely have an offer for me. I never made it to the VIP department and was cut off. I did notice that she added ST and removed it as part of trying to get a deal for me from my recent activity.

The next day I called the 9077 back to try and get to the VIP department. This rep was not nearly as accommodating or friendly. I explained what had happened the previous day and asked if she could connect me with the VIP department. She said she could help me and reviewed my account for about five minutes. When she came back she stated that I had been given a $60 credit due to no offers for ST. I had to explain why the rep gave me that and it was given even before ST was discussed. She then said since I had received ST for free the last two years I would not be given any offer on it this year. I told her that was reasonable and asked if there are any credits due to the fact that I have not had the CW and Fox for the last four months due to a dispute. She said that is not the way it works. I asked he if she could transfer me to the VIP department. She said no. I asked for loyalty (Not knowing who I was talking to) and she said no. I then said I just want to talk to whoever I was going to be transferred to the previous day. She reported that neither of those departments were available on her drop down menu of transfers. She said she could not help me any further so the call ended politely.

The day after that I decided to chat and try my luck there. I again got the same response, nothing. Did not spend too much time with it and gave up after they said nothing was available. I decided to try chat again the next day, this time focusing on specifics of my account. I asked if I was under contract and when the service would be cut off if I cancelled that day. She answered all of my questions but had no interest in why I was inquiring and did not care. So I asked her if she could cancel my account. She responded that retention would need to do it and they were not available by chat. She provided me the number. I then asked if she could help me with the situation. She then said she absolutely could and she would not leave the chat until it was resolved. I explained the loss of Fox from my locals and asked about ST. She immediately came back and said she would include her supervisor in the chat because he would need to handle it. She then left the chat and he entered. After ten minutes of no response from him and me sending messages to let him know I was there, I ended the chat.

So yesterday I gave it one last try. I called the VIP number provided here and I must say Thank you for that! I explained the loss of games on Fox. The rep was extremely friendly and said he could help me. He took a few minutes and then came back with free ST Max and $47/12 with a one year commitment. I accepted it. I did notice that he did cancel my account and re-activated it to get that for me. 20 minute phone call (10 waiting for him to pick up and 10 interaction) and all was good. VIP is the number to call, no one else would give me anything regarding ST.

For perspective, my first dish was installed and activated on 9/3/1994. I remember because it was the Saturday before the first ST ever. I signed up at Circuit City the week before just for ST. Since, I have always had the highest package, Premier since it was introduced. For the first 15 years I paid full price for ST without question. When auto-renew started, I was told that as long as I had that turned on, I would always get the best available price. That promise faded away as the years went on and I discovered the discount game about 11 years ago and I play it every year, some I win, some I lose. Two years ago I moved and got ST Max free with the movers deal and a two year commitment. Let me just say that was the worst experience I have EVER had with Directv. It included lies, broken offers and an installer that had no idea what he was doing and lied to cover his lack of knowledge. In the end, I was told that the rep that made me the movers deal offer lied and they would not honor what he promised. In the end I let it go because of the credits I get. Last year I called the 0027 one time and was immediately given ST free and $60/12, just for asking. So at this point, I take it year by year but I can see the end of the road coming. Even though AT&T's customer service has been a negative lately, I am still happy with Directv. I do still have a legacy Directv account. If someone is frustrated with lack of available offers, I would recommend calling the VIP number. They seem to be the one's that will give you what they can.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

I believe that is the number I called that gave me the $120 off a month for a year. Cant beat that. I took it. No commitment either. I am not under contract and own my own equipment even the Genie.


----------



## Scoob8888 (Apr 23, 2013)

I was only able to get about half of what I got last year in terms of discounts with nothing taken off the full price of Sunday Ticket. One final call to their VIP Dept resulted in total failure. Is there a way to cancel the auto renewal of ST after the regular season ends in January from my end or do i have to call them to cancel ?


----------



## Ms. J (Aug 13, 2018)

armj1978 said:


> Here is my experience this year. Took five calls and two chats before I finally got an offer. I currently have $60/12 and some other misc credits for other channels. My first call was to the 0027 number about a week before the last $60 credit was applied to my account. I explained that I knew it was ending and wanted to know if there were any credits to keep my bill reasonable or offers on Sunday Ticket. The rep said that all he had was $5 per month, if I switched to auto pay. He also said that since I cancelled auto-renew last year, that tells them that I am no longer interested in ST and no offers generate because of that. I declined the $5 and ended the call. Two days after my last $60 credit applied I called the 9077 number. I explained that I was concerned that my bill would jump $60 next month and went form there. This rep really seemed to care and said she would try some things. In the end she said she had nothing to offer but that I should call next month when new credits may appear. And then she said she was giving me a one-time credit of $60 to soften the blow and allow an extra month for them to refresh. I then mentioned that in my market the CW and Fox have been in dispute and turned off for the forth month now and that would impact my NFL watching. She again tried some things and came back with nothing. She then said that she would transfer me to the VIP department and they would definitely have an offer for me. I never made it to the VIP department and was cut off. I did notice that she added ST and removed it as part of trying to get a deal for me from my recent activity.
> 
> The next day I called the 9077 back to try and get to the VIP department. This rep was not nearly as accommodating or friendly. I explained what had happened the previous day and asked if she could connect me with the VIP department. She said she could help me and reviewed my account for about five minutes. When she came back she stated that I had been given a $60 credit due to no offers for ST. I had to explain why the rep gave me that and it was given even before ST was discussed. She then said since I had received ST for free the last two years I would not be given any offer on it this year. I told her that was reasonable and asked if there are any credits due to the fact that I have not had the CW and Fox for the last four months due to a dispute. She said that is not the way it works. I asked he if she could transfer me to the VIP department. She said no. I asked for loyalty (Not knowing who I was talking to) and she said no. I then said I just want to talk to whoever I was going to be transferred to the previous day. She reported that neither of those departments were available on her drop down menu of transfers. She said she could not help me any further so the call ended politely.
> 
> ...


Lol. Sounds like my experience to a tee. Except in mine I got several bill credits each call. It's a 3-ring circus there now.


----------



## Ms. J (Aug 13, 2018)

Scoob8888 said:


> I was only able to get about half of what I got last year in terms of discounts with nothing taken off the full price of Sunday Ticket. One final call to their VIP Dept resulted in total failure. Is there a way to cancel the auto renewal of ST after the regular season ends in January from my end or do i have to call them to cancel ?


I don't think so. But calling shouldn't be an issue since they aren't interested in keeping current customers.


----------



## Ms. J (Aug 13, 2018)

So I wonder if the reason they're having us now do a year contract is because ABC must be in a contract dispute. I just got a message on my screen from yesterday saying ABC channels may soon be gone. They suckered me in but not surprising considering how Directv has been the last few weeks.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

Ms. J said:


> So I wonder if the reason they're having us now do a year contract is because ABC must be in a contract dispute. I just got a message on my screen from yesterday saying ABC channels may soon be gone. They suckered me in but not surprising considering how Directv has been the last few weeks.


It's Disney. ESPN, Disney, and Freeform have been blasting with "we're going to be dropped from Directv" stuff. Directv even blocks it when ESPN puts it on their ticker, lol. I hadn't seen it for ABC, but if you live in a ABC O&O market, I would fully expect those channels to be included. It won't be for most markets, but NYC, LA, Chicago, Raleigh, Fresno, Houston, Philadelphia, and San Francisco would lose ABC if that is the case.


----------



## streatordogs09 (Sep 19, 2009)

Wildcat said:


> I'm a Chiefs Season Ticket holder and have been with Direct for 20 years. I called several weeks ago asking about any promotions and had NOTHING offered. So, after a few calls, I cancelled. Then, I got an email that as a STM, I can sign up to get ST Max for 100 bucks. I've done that a few times and have never gotten any correspondence.
> 
> So, now, I'm wondering if I should try calling about any deals again.
> 
> You'd think for what we pay for tickets, we would get a break every year!


I am a season ticket member for the Titans. This is the first year I tried the 100 dollar promotion. I filled out the form and submitted it. I got an email back right away, and it stated the process would take 5 business days. That was like 3 weeks ago. Since, I tried to fill out another form and I do not even receive an email anymore. I called the Chargers (long story) and Titans. Both say its a Directv issue. Yesterday, I was told that it should be done by week 2 and that week 1 games were free (directv free preview). So will this work? starting to panic.


----------



## streatordogs09 (Sep 19, 2009)

Wildcat said:


> UPDATE!:
> 
> I got a confirmation of ST Max for 100 via email today. I appreciate this little perk as my son and I like to stream games on the way to/from games.


Still waiting on mine. It would be nice if they would update me.


----------



## Ms. J (Aug 13, 2018)

ejbvt said:


> It's Disney. ESPN, Disney, and Freeform have been blasting with "we're going to be dropped from Directv" stuff. Directv even blocks it when ESPN puts it on their ticker, lol. I hadn't seen it for ABC, but if you live in a ABC O&O market, I would fully expect those channels to be included. It won't be for most markets, but NYC, LA, Chicago, Raleigh, Fresno, Houston, Philadelphia, and San Francisco would lose ABC if that is the case.


Good point! I forgot about the Disney streaming channel since I don't have kids that really watch that stuff. They are pretty much Hulu and I rarely watch ESPN these days.


----------



## patchs (Jan 22, 2006)

Took a couple of calls over a couple of weeks but I was able to get basic NFLST for free. I would have liked Max for the Red Zone but the rep said there were no discounts available for max, just the free NFLST. So for a year, I can live without Red Zone. Thanks to all who post here, your info is helpful.


----------



## palmgrower (Jul 18, 2011)

Good morning
I got NFLST Max for the price of NFLST, I'm happy. Took an hour in "CHAT" and then they called me, I was never rude, just persistent. Premier customer with $108 in credits per month. Can't wait for Fiber in my area.


----------



## Seand442 (Sep 15, 2019)

Tried the 855-407-3978 number but they couldn’t do anything because apparently I have an AT&T account. She gave me a number for them and the guy could do nothing. $12 or so off ST per month and no other discounts. Zero interest in trying to help me or keep me. Might try back once more and see if they can do anything. If not, adios directv/att, whatever the hell they are now.


----------



## MikeJW (Aug 17, 2006)

Seand442 said:


> Tried the 855-407-3978 number but they couldn't do anything because apparently I have an AT&T account. She gave me a number for them and the guy could do nothing. $12 or so off ST per month and no other discounts. Zero interest in trying to help me or keep me. Might try back once more and see if they can do anything. If not, adios directv/att, whatever the hell they are now.


i got switched to at&t as well. you may wanna try their chat...ive had more success there in getting deals than over the phone.


----------



## jmdaniel (Apr 29, 2007)

MikeJW said:


> i got switched to at&t as well. you may wanna try their chat...ive had more success there in getting deals than over the phone.


I tried chat this morning, after 5 separate calls got me no better than extending my $40/month credit for 12 months, and $63 off the ST charge. 20 minutes on the chat, (I was multitasking with my 5th phone call at the same time), and free STMax. Crazy how much work goes into this annually.


----------



## FLWingNut (Nov 19, 2005)

Took two calls this year. First call to the main number -- nada. I'm a 20+ year customer who orders NHLCI every year and has ATT internet and cell, so they're making money from me. Advised them I'm cancelling at the end of my cycle if they can't renew my 60/mo discount. No dice. Tried the 3878 number and got a completely different experience. Guy was helpful -- switched my package to one where the only channels I lose are El Rey and Boomerang, got $54 off a month for 12 months and STMAX for free. That's better. On for another year.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

FLWingNut said:


> Took two calls this year. First call to the main number -- nada. I'm a 20+ year customer who orders NHLCI every year and has ATT internet and cell, so they're making money from me. Advised them I'm cancelling at the end of my cycle if they can't renew my 60/mo discount. No dice. Tried the 3878 number and got a completely different experience. Guy was helpful -- switched my package to one where the only channels I lose are El Rey and Boomerang, got $54 off a month for 12 months and STMAX for free. That's better. On for another year.


Has your account been converted to AT&T?


----------



## RF_Eng (Jan 31, 2007)

Called the VIP number on Friday, CSR asked me where I got the number I said I was transferred, we chatted about the weather and tee weekend, she went over my current Plan (Xtra) but I didn't want to make any changes, i said that I just got my paper bill and noticed that there was no more credits. I asked her what she could offer on the monthly charges and if there was any discounts on ST she went away and came back after 5 min with $45/month credit and free ST MAX. I said yes to a 12 month contract extension, this was one of the easiest call to DirecTV I had in a long time, I must have hit the right CSR on a good day.


----------



## Seand442 (Sep 15, 2019)

I tried the chat but alas, it may be a sign I need to leave. The rep on chat sent me to a supervisor and said he would forward my account to someone who might be able to offer me something, but he couldn’t do squat. He said they might have an offer sometime in mid November, which almost made me spit out my beer. I might try once more before I throw in the towel and move to Cox.


----------



## FLWingNut (Nov 19, 2005)

trh said:


> Has your account been converted to AT&T?


No. I have ATT for cell and internet, but my Directv account is separate, and I want to keep it that way.


----------



## jim_arrows (Sep 21, 2007)

This was the toughest year I've had with the CSRs. 20 year customer with Premier package, the double-whammy of last year's $60/mo. credit for 12 months expiring and the ST auto-renewal billing kicking in had my bill up to $288/month. I've called 6 times since Wednesday, and only after telling retention to cancel my service at the end of the billing period did he suggest calling the VIP number after processing the disconnect request to see if they could help. 

In the end they made me happy, basically the same deal as last year - $59/month off premier and free ST Max. He also threw in a $200 visa gift card and extended my contract for 1 year, which was fine with me. I did not want to leave and did not want to lose the ticket but was not going to pay full price since the Steelers usually have the full 5 prime time games and 4-5 other national games so I end up only using the ST to see them 6 or 7 games a year. That's way too expensive for watching a handful of games, since I don't care about watching any other games, fantasy, red zone, etc. on the ticket.

If next year is this difficult, I will probably be done with directv. If 20 years of service and $200+ monthly bills aren't enough to warrant the ST freebie as a thank you, then so be it. I certainly wouldn't still be with them if not for Sunday Ticket all these years.


----------



## Seand442 (Sep 15, 2019)

Good god, what a joke Directv/at&t has become. Tried a final chat and after some time and no positive results, had a supervisor call me and transfer me to retention. Figured I was getting somewhere. Once connected, I’m told a manager did something to my account and he is the only one who can open it so it can be reviewed. Of course, he is busy and not responding to communication. I’m debating if I want to try again or just cut bait and accept my fate of a new provider.


----------



## Karl_Racki (Sep 15, 2019)

Why do people feel they are entitled for a discount?? Seems like same people every year. Lol


----------



## Seand442 (Sep 15, 2019)

Entitled, not at all. Free market system. They aren’t the only game in town. I can, and may switch to Cox who is making me a smoking offer. AT&T/directv isn’t that special. If they can’t make me a decent offer, adios. I do the same with Sirius/XM. No need for them but I won’t hesitate to cancel if the price they charge is more than I value.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Karl_Racki said:


> Why do people feel they are entitled for a discount?? Seems like same people every year. Lol


I don't ask for a discount from my other utilities. But since DIRECTV gives discounts, why wouldn't you ask? Do you go into a car dealership and pay the full sticker price without asking for a lower price?


----------



## jmdaniel (Apr 29, 2007)

Karl_Racki said:


> Why do people feel they are entitled for a discount?? Seems like same people every year. Lol


Did you join just to post this?


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Karl_Racki said:


> Why do people feel they are entitled for a discount?? Seems like same people every year. Lol


Does this mean you are the guy that pays sticker price or asking price on a car to?


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Do you think Directv should pay asking price to the programming providers? There is ZERO difference. It is an arms length business transaction. Negotiating does not mean one is "entitled".

Did you pay asking price for your last car? For your house? No difference.



Karl_Racki said:


> Why do people feel they are entitled for a discount?? Seems like same people every year. Lol


----------



## horace clark (Nov 22, 2007)

joshjr said:


> Does this mean you are the guy that pays sticker price or asking price on a car to?


Yes. It's a Tesla.


----------



## Ms. J (Aug 13, 2018)

jim_arrows said:


> This was the toughest year I've had with the CSRs. 20 year customer with Premier package, the double-whammy of last year's $60/mo. credit for 12 months expiring and the ST auto-renewal billing kicking in had my bill up to $288/month. I've called 6 times since Wednesday, and only after telling retention to cancel my service at the end of the billing period did he suggest calling the VIP number after processing the disconnect request to see if they could help.
> 
> In the end they made me happy, basically the same deal as last year - $59/month off premier and free ST Max. He also threw in a $200 visa gift card and extended my contract for 1 year, which was fine with me. I did not want to leave and did not want to lose the ticket but was not going to pay full price since the Steelers usually have the full 5 prime time games and 4-5 other national games so I end up only using the ST to see them 6 or 7 games a year. That's way too expensive for watching a handful of games, since I don't care about watching any other games, fantasy, red zone, etc. on the ticket.
> 
> If next year is this difficult, I will probably be done with directv. If 20 years of service and $200+ monthly bills aren't enough to warrant the ST freebie as a thank you, then so be it. I certainly wouldn't still be with them if not for Sunday Ticket all these years.


Wow you made out like a bandit!


----------



## Ms. J (Aug 13, 2018)

Karl_Racki said:


> Why do people feel they are entitled for a discount?? Seems like same people every year. Lol


I know for me it's a multitude of things. I don't feel entitled to a discount, but if other people are getting one it doesn't hurt to ask. Especially when some get a discount every year & aren't paying for the highest package. It's like when I was with cable & paying the highest package for years and all the deals were for new customers or people who didn't pay as much as me. Then they kept raising the rates. The reason I ask is because of the amount we pay each month for equipment they will never let us own & we continue to be loyal to them even though they charge us more than other providers will. If they want to keep customers and be competitive they have to give a little too. If they don't want to then we have to decide how important it is to stay.


----------



## txtiger79 (Aug 24, 2015)

Well...I will be leaving directv soon. Ever since I called two weeks ago to ask about a deal, my account billing has been a complete mess. Despite assurances from several agents, I was charged for ST even though I never authorized its addition to my account and called to remove it the day after it was added. Two weeks and 5 calls in later and my credit card was charged the full price. As soon as my money is returned, I will be cancelling. These people are incompetent, dishonest, or both.


----------



## Ms. J (Aug 13, 2018)

txtiger79 said:


> Well...I will be leaving directv soon. Ever since I called two weeks ago to ask about a deal, my account billing has been a complete mess. Despite assurances from several agents, I was charged for ST even though I never authorized its addition to my account and called to remove it the day after it was added. Two weeks and 5 calls in later and my credit card was charged the full price. As soon as my money is returned, I will be cancelling. These people are incompetent, dishonest, or both.


Yep, they have some new system now where they have to add things to your account to see if it will generate offers. The problem is they have to remove it so it will be credited back. Then when they don't you have to constantly call & argue with them because they can't see what you're seeing so they say you weren't charged, not on account, then when you finally get someone to understand they say it will be credit in 1-2 billing cycles instead of immediately like before. I am still waiting for mine to be credited back automatically. Luckily I finally got someone to manually credit me after over an hour on the phone. It is a crap show over there for sure these days. I never had them add anything to my account to see what offers I get.


----------



## psunate77 (Aug 18, 2007)

Do they offer stand alone Red Zone Channel??


----------



## jisaac (Jul 31, 2015)

Current choice customer with $43/month discount plus $10/month autopay discount expiring on 9/18. Just got Sunday Ticket free and $20/ month off ---but was told to call back in oct/nov when my new full price bill kicks in (minus the new $20/month for 12 months) pushing me to $90/month. They said i should able to tack on at least another $20/month for 12 months at that point.


----------



## psunate77 (Aug 18, 2007)

jisaac said:


> Current choice customer with $43/month discount plus $10/month autopay discount expiring on 9/18. Just got Sunday Ticket free and $20/ month off ---but was told to call back in oct/nov when my new full price bill kicks in (minus the new $20/month for 12 months) pushing me to $90/month. They said i should able to tack on at least another $20/month for 12 months at that point.


This is why I will be leaving DTV by years end.. No offense to Jisaac, but he gets Free ST and 20/off a month.. I have a 187.00 bill monthly, I pay on time and can't get anything an I been with them for 20 years.


----------



## jisaac (Jul 31, 2015)

psunate77 said:


> This is why I will be leaving DTV by years end.. No offense to Jisaac, but he gets Free ST and 20/off a month.. I have a 187.00 bill monthly, I pay on time and can't get anything an I been with them for 20 years.


No offense taken. to be honest i was sorta hoping directv told me to take a hike. in my opinion traditional tv has been disrupted. Youtube TV is far from perfect but its gotten close enough now to make sense. I mean its almost half the price of choice. HALF! to make things worse i have owned equipment (yes verified OWNED) but still pay 23/month in DVR fees. with all the emerging streaming tech now, that kinda shenanigans is just NOT justifiable anymore. i can move on, have all the channels i watch, reduce costs in half but not be an actual cord cutter. I think its my sweet spot.


----------



## Seand442 (Sep 15, 2019)

Today was the day. After multiple calls and chats, promises to email me offers, I gave them one final chance and they failed. They had zero offers, zero discounts but insisted I was a valuable customer. Cancellation date is the 22nd. Curious if they try the ol call and bring you back tactic, or if that went away when att took over. Adios ATT.


----------



## Bobwhite (Nov 29, 2006)

20+ year customer. Tried the VIP line, and she said I was now a converted AT&T customer, so said I had to call a different number. Then went to chat, and he said there were no discounts. Then I said that a neighbor I knew only paid $100. He then checked with a supervisor and had the "NFL Saves" department call me. She was a woman out of West Virginia. She was nice enough, but said she couldn't access my account because the last person in it hadn't closed it out properly and it would be several hours before it would be able to be accessed. Haven't bothered to call back yet. Not sure I will bother.


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

Seand442 said:


> Today was the day. After multiple calls and chats, promises to email me offers, I gave them one final chance and they failed. They had zero offers, zero discounts but insisted I was a valuable customer. Cancellation date is the 22nd. Curious if they try the ol call and bring you back tactic, or if that went away when att took over. Adios ATT.


I dropped DTV a couple of months ago after being offered two sets of discounts, I told them that even with the discounts I had just stopped watching entirely and it didn't make sense to pay and not use.

They haven't called me since.


----------



## J Blow (Nov 2, 2008)

Well, like many, this is when annual discounts fall off and I how to get them added back with a bonus of Sunday Ticket offers. I only have DTV due to the NFL package. 

I have been a customer since 1996 - years and years with no discounts, paying full price for Sunday ticket and NBA league pass, etc. I called the retention number I usually call. They could offer me $15 off this month and $5 off a month for the next year. 

These guys are complete clowns. I usually have 10 TVs subscribed at one so that alone is a huge money maker for them. Hate to go and especially due to my equipment investment but I'm working on a different solution.


----------



## Tenton (Sep 21, 2019)

Like a lot of you, finding it impossible to get any deals and they’re not trying. Been a customer for many years, but been moved to AT&T’s account. First time customer service has not thanked me for my loyalty. First time wasn’t enough offered the minor $17 a month off for Sunday Ticket Max (which I usually take). All they could do is offer to downgrade me to non-Max. Which defeats the purpose for me having Sunday Ticket. Being in the LA market, I can now look forward to watching the Dodgers again on Spectrum, since all my deals expire in a week. Don’t think I’ll reup with DirecTV again, as long as AT&T is in charge. Going to set my cancellation as soon as my deal falls off. Bye DirecTV, been nice knowing you for this last decade+


----------



## J Blow (Nov 2, 2008)

Karl_Racki said:


> Why do people feel they are entitled for a discount?? Seems like same people every year. Lol


So, it seems like the same people every year but you just joined? Weird.

Anyway, it's pretty simple. They have a product to sell, I have a desire to possibly obtain that product/service should it be on terms acceptable to both. I don't know if you don't recognize the steps necessary to get to this point for everyone but for some people it requires contacting those offering the services and understanding where we might meet should the terms not be immediately acceptable to both parties. It's not that hard to figure out - there's a price someone is interested at and another they aren't. Do you make up your mind you want product X and then walk in a store and purchase it regardless of price? Maybe the price changes the level at which you desire to own a product? Even crazier, maybe you look at more than one place?

But, hey...you know what's strange? The people that don't take a little time to call in and potentially save a few hundred dollars every year and weigh their value ratios in relation to price. In the end, we are all thankful for those somewhere between lazy and intellectually inferior for subsidizing this for the rest of us....so, thanks!


----------



## scottyb185 (Sep 12, 2018)

So just to update the post which seems to have dormant again, I just called the vip #, looking for any deals on st. Like everyone else, 15+ years on choice, and just ended a 12 month free hbo offer. Rep could only offer me $10 off a month for a year, and no deals on nflst, even though they had offered me $12.25 off st and $16 off max just 2 weeks ago. Took the 10 but that’s it. Sad.....


----------

